# Okuma magda pro 30dx



## sertommy (Apr 26, 2007)

Reel problem this sunday....reel doesn't lock anymore so reel handle now spins forward and backwards...bought it new on Ebay. Any ideas!!!......and yes I know this is the fishing "reports" forum but I will get a better/quicker response here because I know a lot of you trollers use them.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Might want to contact Okuma directly or whoever you purchased it from.

Some manufactures policies state that items purchased via "auction" sites do not carry new warrantees.

Good luck.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

their junk...great retrieve ratio, inexpensive, but fall apart....have 2, both cooked, and have many daiwa's/penns...just throw it away and count off your loss


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

The c clip has popped off inside. If you take the 5 philips screws out on thre handle side you will see the c clip laying in there. You will need to push in on the handel and pop the c clip back on. Don't feel too bad I bought 28 of them back in 2000 and by 2005 I had none left that worked. J U N K is rite.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Magda's are garbage sorry to say, they are a poor excuse for a linecounter, go with Diawa Accudepth Plus for a budget minded linecounter, I've tested them on salmon and they hold up and well as well as on erie, I don't have alot of them just 3 but they work just as good as all the Sealine LCA's I have and they cost MUCH less money, sometime you just get what you pay for when it comes to some stuff.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

i dont care what ANYONE says. I have 10 okuma magda pro 30dx linecounters that have 3 years of some hard fishing on them. I recently just had ONE reel start acting up on me. Im willing to bet that over the 3 years i had them, ive been out as much, if not more than 80% of the people on this board. Ive pulled everything on them- dipsies, wire, inline weights, bouncers, boards, jets--you name it, they basically did it.

For $35 a reel.....id say its real hard to beat 3 years use out of them. 

Say what you wish, but i liked them.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> i dont care what ANYONE says. I have 10 okuma magda pro 30dx linecounters that have 3 years of some hard fishing on them. I recently just had ONE reel start acting up on me. Im willing to bet that over the 3 years i had them, ive been out as much, if not more than 80% of the people on this board. Ive pulled everything on them- dipsies, wire, inline weights, bouncers, boards, jets--you name it, they basically did it.
> 
> For $35 a reel.....id say its real hard to beat 3 years use out of them.
> 
> Say what you wish, but i liked them.



I guess you got lucky with all good ones then George your about the only person I know who has had almost ALL good luck with them, if it's not drags, it's counters or they just completely lock up on them. Good for you man seriously, when guys spend hard earned cash on trolling gear it should last awhile, and to be honost about it though, 3 years isn't that long, give them another 5 and then see what happens. 

I know Diawa's go 10 years without a blink of an eye and they perform better all around, I ran a set of 30 okuma's that I borrowed for salmon fishing spooled with wire for divers last year and you could hardly reel in a big fish and the drags slipped really bad while trolling, the just don't perform like a Diawa. Some of my friends have Magda's on there boats and they don't crank that great, Convectors are pretty decent though.

But your right for 30-35 bucks what do you want, I guess 3-4 years of service is pretty good.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> I guess you got lucky with all good ones then George your about the only person I know who has had almost ALL good luck with them, if it's not drags, it's counters or they just completely lock up on them. Good for you man seriously, when guys spend hard earned cash on trolling gear it should last awhile, and to be honost about it though, 3 years isn't that long, give them another 5 and then see what happens.
> 
> I know Diawa's go 10 years without a blink of an eye and they perform better all around, I ran a set of 30 okuma's that I borrowed for salmon fishing spooled with wire for divers last year and you could hardly reel in a big fish and the drags slipped really bad while trolling, the just don't perform like a Diawa. Some of my friends have Magda's on there boats and they don't crank that great, Convectors are pretty decent though.
> 
> But your right for 30-35 bucks what do you want, I guess 3-4 years of service is pretty good.



exactly. im phasing out the magda's now due to their age and replacing them with accudepth plus 47's.

going to keep the good magda's for wire in the late summer though


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> exactly. im phasing out the magda's now due to their age and replacing them with accudepth plus 47's.
> 
> going to keep the good magda's for wire in the late summer though


I've been impressed with the Plus series Diawa Accudepth's this August I popped a 27 pound salmon and a 22 pounder that reaked havoc on the drag running 10 colors, pulling out of over 350 ft on the 27 and 250 on the 22, no issues, also muliple other steelies and I think some smaller kings as well, holding up good so far, ALOT of salmon charter are running the Plus series rigs, while in Olcott I always look to see what charters have stuck up in there rocket launchers if they are using them and daily you know they are decent reels regardless of money, I see alot of gray reels up there and they aren't Okuma's that's for sure. Most of them run LCA 47's, Takota's, Penn's and Plus Series. Most of them are fans of Diawa's and Shimano's. 

Usually if you have a bad reel it craps on you in the first year, all 3 of my plus series ones have been solid so far and some of my friends have them and they have yet to toast one so hopefully that's all good news. if you have any issues with them let me know. I'd be curious to know how they do in the long term...that's what really matters at the end of the day.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

What is the experience with the Okuma Convectors ? I use Diawa Sealine LC47's now but I was thinking of trying the Convectors. No complaints with the Diawa's. Just thought I would give them a try since they can be had for $20.00 less than the Sealine's. 

Will they hold up or will I wish I had stuck with the Sealine's? It is good to hear the Accudepth is holding up well. That seems too good to be true as the price on those is attractive. Accudepth has bushings instead of bearings so I am suprised at their durability.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

sixtyminutes said:


> What is the experience with the Okuma Convectors ? I use Diawa Sealine LC47's now but I was thinking of trying the Convectors. No complaints with the Diawa's. Just thought I would give them a try since they can be had for $20.00 less than the Sealine's.
> 
> Will they hold up or will I wish I had stuck with the Sealine's? It is good to hear the Accudepth is holding up well. That seems too good to be true as the price on those is attractive. Accudepth has bushings instead of bearings so I am suprised at their durability.


There have been good and bad batches of Convectors so you might be rolling the dice on which ones you get, for the most part from what I know from friends they are solid reels. The Diawa's are a better real in my opinon but I do like the Convectors, at the point of arguement of convector vs lca, it's chevy vs ford, take your pic. I will say the counter on diawa's are better, okuma uses the same counter on all of there reels and they are more prone to failure. For the extra 20 stick with what you know is good and why change you know IMO at least. When I am happy with a certain product I don't change expecially for 80-100 a crack, now rods, if I can replace a whole set for 100 yeah I'll try a new set. why not. 

Maybe some convector guys will chime in.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

I know mine have been known for the drag wheel getting to back way off causing the same problem. My only other complaint on those reels is the drag is not that great. I won't buy them again.


----------

